

Show HN: FlipFeed – A feed of ephemeral pictures and messages you flip through - kandarp
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flipfeed/id973236234?ls=1&mt=8

======
kandarp
FlipFeed is an ephemeral photos and messages app where you get 30 seconds
before a new photo or message is flipped open. (Or you can swipe if you wish
to skip).

You can post photos, and messages, and you can even directly reply to anyone
on the app to start a private conversation.

iOS app is available in the App Store. And Android users, please go to
[http://flipfeed.co](http://flipfeed.co) and signup to get notified when
FlipFeed Android is available.

Thank you! Kandarp.

------
kandarp
Anyone have any feedback?

